# Oregon Trails (soap supplies and FOs)



## boyago (Jan 27, 2015)

Just placed my first order with Oregon Trails.  Placed my order online at 12:30 and got a message back with a shipping number an hour later.  So far I'm impressed.  Will follow up when the package gets here.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 27, 2015)

They have some neat sounding FOs, I'll be ordering from them soon myself.


----------



## IrishLass (Jan 27, 2015)

I love Oregon Trails. They have some great FOs, and I've always been pleased with their service.

IrishLass


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 27, 2015)

I told them I was ordering the first time and had edit***_told them_*** heard great things about them. I received an email thanking me, and they shipped immediately. Wonderful service! Their green Irish tweed is my new fave!! I'm impressed seeing as I am still new in the fo shopping department and their quality was great.

Edit to ask, what did you get???


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 27, 2015)

I've ordered from them also with great results!


----------



## boyago (Jan 30, 2015)

Got my order today and everything was fine and dandy.  FOs are new to me so I'll hold my opinions to myself other than to say they all smell nice.  I got Cherokee, Bonsai, Irish Tweed, and Mysore Sandalwood.  After wrestling the plastic corks out of the bottles I now smell like a very swanky and somewhat macho Native American-Japanese-Irish-Indian fellow.  I am the melting pot.  btw I did not consciously order the culturally diverse olfactory experience it just worked out that way.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh that's hilarious lol! How do you like green Irish tweed? I asked because I am in _love_ with it. It soaped perfectly, no A or D, and it sticks marvelously (not to mention smells devine!).
The corks are near impossible to remove, but I suppose it's better than leaking like I've had with another company.

Does the sandalwood smell alright? After the one I got by bb in their cybilla line :sick: I've been terrified to try any more sandalwood.


----------



## PuddinAndPeanuts (Feb 2, 2015)

lionprincess00 said:


> Oh that's hilarious lol! How do you like green Irish tweed? I asked because I am in _love_ with it. It soaped perfectly, no A or D, and it sticks marvelously (not to mention smells devine!).
> 
> The corks are near impossible to remove, but I suppose it's better than leaking like I've had with another company.
> 
> ...




WSP sandalwood is good.  Mind you, I'm sick of it, now hate sandalwood, and wish I never had to smell the **** stuff again.  But people who like sandalwood (unfortunately) love it.  Ugh!


----------

